# Wer ist fit mit Ultimatte AdvantEdge?



## eli2you (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

hab mir mal die Demo geholt aber komme net wirklich zurecht. dennoch die ergebnisse auf de rhomepage sehen briliiant aus. handbuch leider nur in englisch.

arbeitet jemand damit und könnte mir vllt weiterhelfen?

grunds. brauchts ja zwei schritte:

- alten hintergrund auswählen / löschen
- neuen hintergrund verrechnen lassen

vg
eli


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Februar 2007)

Ein Link zu der Homepage wäre sehr hilfreich.


Alex

PS: Achte hier bitte etwas mehr auf Groß-/ Kleinschreibung


----------



## eli2you (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wird hier so auf die Schreibung wert gelegt?*g*

http://www.ultimatte.com/UltimatteMain/Downloads.html

aber ich glaube das Programm ist zu komplexx um sich schnell mal einzuarbeiten.

Also wäre hilfreich wenn sich jemand schon damit auskennt.

eli


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ja hier wird sehr stark auf die Rechtschreibung Wert gelegt: siehe Teil 15 der Netiquette. Zumindest sollte man sich bemühen sich daran zu halten  .
Und wo genau liegt den dein Problem bei der Benutzung von AdvantEdge?

Viele Grüße


----------



## eli2you (2. Februar 2007)

okay, ich werd mich bemühen 

also das background-wegmachen ist mir einigermassen klar.

aber wie lasse ich dann den neuen Hintergrund in advantedge verrechnen? da weiß ich garnicht wos langeht


----------

